# RUST/MOLD on WALL/CEILING



## artnews300 (Nov 22, 2007)

RUST/MOLD on Ceiling/Wall?
Hi
I leave in a loft. The place is made with Metal polls and bricks. Since the windows are so big right above them is part of the metal frame structure of the building covered with bricks which are painted white. When it rains aside of the fact that you can see every now and than watter drops something really strange happens. The wall get all this little yellow bumps which are basically a yellow.white sand piled on each other. It feels like some sort of corrosion of the metal that goes through the paint and adds up on itself. Any ideas how to fight that or at least spray or paint something on top of it?

Thank you

Here are some Pics:
http://i17.tinypic.com/71hncjd.jpg
http://i5.tinypic.com/6s6zn2t.jpg
http://i19.tinypic.com/8fv6q07.jpg


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 22, 2007)

Welcome Arthnews:
If the metal was rusty when it was painted it will continue to rust under the paint; that could be part of the build-up under the paint. The dripping water can carry rust with it and make little clusters or it may be carrying some of the mortar with it and making little deposits.
Check for roof leaks, condensation on the underside of the roof that may drip down and check the roof overhang at the top of the window; the water may be coming through the brick wall to get inside. If the water is coming through the wall you may need to plaster the outside to waterproof it.
Please post back and let us know how it comes out.
Glenn


----------

